# James Fothergill Re-Born



## sam (Apr 20, 2017)

Start to finish


----------



## dubsey55 (Apr 20, 2017)

Beautiful machine! Been hoping to see this bike since you posted the "teaser shots". Everything about it is right on. well worth the wait,for you too, I bet? I dont care about the tyre pump, but would be nice to see a lamp bracket, (chater lea, etc.,) on the fork. Are those 26x1 1/4" (EA3), or 27s,?  Thanks for letting us see this fantastic machine in its entirety, I love it!


----------



## sam (Apr 20, 2017)

dubsey55 said:


> Beautiful machine! Been hoping to see this bike since you posted the "teaser shots". Everything about it is right on. well worth the wait,for you too, I bet? I dont care about the tyre pump, but would be nice to see a lamp bracket, (chater lea, etc.,) on the fork. Are those 26x1 1/4" (EA3), or 27s,?  Thanks for letting us see this fantastic machine in its entirety, I love it!



 The rims(kinda mis-matched ) are Worbler/Mavic's...Both French rims and in a box shape---32/40 spoke and 27x1&1/4"
This bike was bought  off this site ...years ago. Offered by a guy passing through that just wanted to sell this old bike he had gotten from a neighbor.
I have a nice pump and a terry lamp bracket too. I like the modern lite Bulldog added to his build.I might try and do something along those lines.
And I still need to get a good set of brake pads. I'm a lot happier with the new wheels than with the 700s I had on it.


----------

